# Safe dental chews for teeth



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just thought this might be helpful information from the pet hospital I go to. My friends Westie just had his teeth cleaned. He had two cracked teeth that had to be extracted. I'm sorry I don't know how to rotate.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

My dogs get the first four on the bad list, and none on the okay list. :surprise:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Greenies and other "consumable" dental chews are NOT safe options, although many vets still think so. They may not break teeth, but they have the potential for worse problems... And I know this from personal experience.

I had been told by two different local vets that "Greenies" had changed their formula, and were now safe. As a result, I started giving Koid a Greenie now and then. He ended up in Tufts Emergency hospital for three days with an impaction, to the tune of $1800. The ER docs there told me that their NUMBER ONE cause of surgical impactions was dental chews. PLEASE don't feed these to your dogs!!! And rawhide is no better, for the same reason. Both these items are not easily digested by stomach acids, so if the dog bites off a large piece and swallows it, it can pass out of the stomach, undigested, to clog up the works in the intestines.

I'm not sure I agree with other parts of this list, either. LOTS of people feed raw meaty bones as part of a healthy raw diet. And "antlers" covers too wide a range of products. I agree that deer and elk antlers are very hard. They are so hard that my dogs have no interest in them. But moose antlers, especially the blade slices, are MUCH softer, and provide satisfying chewing without danger to healthy teeth. 

Milk bones have very little "chew factor" to them... Dogs just eat them, and they are extremely poor quality food. Tennis balls shouldn't be left around if you have a dog who actually CHEWS on them... But most dogs just enjoy a nice game of fetch.... And normal tennis balls are too big for the average Havanese anyway.

Kodi has consumed pieces of both the soft Nylabones and pieces of the hardest Kongs. So while those might be appropriate for some dogs, they aren't for all. I have little experience with hooves, because the smell was so bad I took it away!!! 

With most of these items, I think you need to watch and see how your dog interacts with them. Are they aggressive chewers? Then they are more likely to crack teeth no matter what. Even if you only gave them things on this "safe" list, and even if they liked them enough to chew on them, they can still go outside and crack a tooth on a stick or a rock. It happens.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Greenies are something I never buy because of Kodi. I mentioned that to my friend and she said the formula was changed too. Scout and Truffles never get antlers or bones to chew. If I don't chew on it they won't be chewing on it. :biggrin1: Anything hard or slightly hard will eventually wear teeth down. No chew is perfect. This dental practice does see a lot of dogs and dental problems. I have the feeling that cracked teeth might be one they see often. When I take Scout and Truffles for their cleaning I will get more info.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> Greenies are something I never buy because of Kodi. I mentioned that to my friend and she said the formula was changed too. Scout and Truffles never get antlers or bones to chew. If I don't chew on it they won't be chewing on it. :biggrin1: Anything hard or slightly hard will eventually wear teeth down. No chew is perfect. This dental practice does see a lot of dogs and dental problems. I have the feeling that cracked teeth might be one they see often. When I take Scout and Truffles for their cleaning I will get more info.


They did change the Greenies formula, but not enough. Kodi's blockage was after the formula change.

The problem is, that dogs NEED to chew, and if you don't give them more appropriate items, they'll chew on things they shouldn't. So, I think ti's like a lot of dog management issues... It depends on the dog. ... But I still wouldn't give dental chews to ANY dog.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Bully sticks? I see them on the bad list. I thought they were supposed to be ok!! :surprise: I already knew greenies were bad and rawhide. Plus I have heard that bones and antlers are not good either. But, bully sticks?? I know she eats what little bits she gets off and I take them away from here when they get to be about 2 - 3 inches. What do you all think about bully sticks?


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Very interested in this thread, so I'm mostly posting so I get new replies emailed to me. However, I echo everyone's sentiments (or lack thereof, actually) when it comes to Greenies. We would buy the singly packaged ones for Mario every so often, and he loved them, so of course, I went out and dropped $20 on a big bag. We gave him two, and he started having a gurgly stomach. After just 5 minutes of reading horror stories, the Greenies were in the trash.

He's not much of a chewer (when we were moving this summer, there were some bully sticks that were half gone...we hadn't bought him any new ones since a few years prior), but he does love his mini Kong tennis balls that squeak. The covering began to fall off one day, and to remove the choking hazard, I took a knife to it and removed the whole thing. Mario's love for that ball multiplied as it got so much slimier and smellier than those with the covering. Of course, the squeaker didn't work anymore, but he didn't mind. Because I remembered hearing the coverings were abrasive to teeth, I removed all of them and continue to do so (he does occasionally get covered ones because he loves the squeak, but he's supervised more heavily with those to avoid chewing).

Looking at the photo, it really focuses on what's best for the dogs teeth than the dog's overall health. Raw hides make me nervous, even with Mario who, in his nine years, has actually ripped a chunk off one _maybe_ 7 times, and so do soft nylabones. Kongs aren't deemed interesting enough by our toy snob (unless lathered in peanut butter or soaked in broth), and I would sooner cut off a pinkie than feed him Milkbones regularly.

Not attempting to hijack a thread, just curious: what would you guys recommend as far as safe chews for a teething puppy go (edible and non-edible). Some of the teething toys I've seen look ridiculously unsafe IMHO, and I can't for the life of me remember what Mario used.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Bully sticks? I see them on the bad list. I thought they were supposed to be ok!! :surprise: I already knew greenies were bad and rawhide. Plus I have heard that bones and antlers are not good either. But, bully sticks?? I know she eats what little bits she gets off and I take them away from here when they get to be about 2 - 3 inches. What do you all think about bully sticks?


I was surprised bullysticks were on the list. Scout and Truffles love them. I'm going to ask the vet if they see many intestinal obstructions from dental chews. I feel routine dental cleanings are important. Without x-rays the cracks would have been missed.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for posting that Heather! I wondered about the greenies being on the OK list too, I would never give them to a dog. Didn't know the story about Kodi how horrible. 

I do give bully sticks and was really wanting to try the moose blades but I contacted them twice and they never responded so I forgot about it. Was waiting for the flavored ones. Jackie I do the same watch close and throw them out when they get 2-3 inches long (too bad we can't combine the end pieces a lot get thrown away). I think there is some danger in anything they chew, bully sticks have worked well for me and most other things scare me even more so I do give them to her. I agree with Karen dogs need to chew on something. My vacuum cleaner cord is proof LOL.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

My two have never been interested in chewing anything except bullysticks. I definitely will steer clear of anything hard. It was a very expensive appointment for my friend!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Bully sticks? I see them on the bad list. I thought they were supposed to be ok!! :surprise: I already knew greenies were bad and rawhide. Plus I have heard that bones and antlers are not good either. But, bully sticks?? I know she eats what little bits she gets off and I take them away from here when they get to be about 2 - 3 inches. What do you all think about bully sticks?


I thought bully sticks were supposed to be safe too, though we don't use them due to Kodi's beef intolerance.

I think a lot of people would have issues with items on the "good" AND "bad" sides of this list.

For little puppies who are teething, for Kodi I cut old wash cloths into strips, soaked them in water and froze them. I just rotated them in and out of the freezer. By the time Pixel came a long, they actually had a line of toys meant to be soaked and frozen, so Pix had some of these. Panda will inherit these when the time comes. So far, she's not a big chewer.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It's probably is not the perfect list for everyone. They are just offering information that will help to prevent dental problems that they see frequently. I will continue to give my two bullysticks and stay away from Greenies and anything hard.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I think that is a good plan Heather. That is pretty much what I am doing also. My longhaired doxie Jessie many years ago, did get a slab fracture in her carnasial and she really only chewed bully sticks but anything softer I'd be really afraid of swallowing and choking...


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I do let Sophie chew up cardboard. She always spits the pieces out and she loves doing it. Even though it's bad manners.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I forgot that Truffles loves those cardboard boxes that UPS delivers! 
BTW Karen I read your post to my friend who provided the list. She said Harvey is not going to get any kind of chew now! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dee Dee said:


> I do give bully sticks and was really wanting to try the moose blades but I contacted them twice and they never responded so I forgot about it. Was waiting for the flavored ones.


DeeDee, I had the same issue and kept contacting, (if it was for the Acadia Antlers.) There was a medical emergency issue going on which is now largely resolved. I just got my peanut butter antlers for Tucker to try. He is not interested in the Maple Sugar or Bacon ones, but the PB seems to interest him. He NEEDS something to chew on to work his jaws and teeth, I believe. Something other than his soft chew toys.

I had a hard time finding the phone number for Acadia, I think that is the only way you can get the flavored ones without going to a show, now. PM me if you need the number.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> DeeDee, I had the same issue and kept contacting, (if it was for the Acadia Antlers.) There was a medical emergency issue going on which is now largely resolved. I just got my peanut butter antlers for Tucker to try. He is not interested in the Maple Sugar or Bacon ones, but the PB seems to interest him. He NEEDS something to chew on to work his jaws and teeth, I believe. Something other than his soft chew toys.
> 
> I had a hard time finding the phone number for Acadia, I think that is the only way you can get the flavored ones without going to a show, now. PM me if you need the number.


So interesting how all their tastes differ. Mine ADORE the maple ones, and bacon is their second favorite!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you Sheri yes it was Acadia, I would love the number will pm you! Sorry for the family emergency I hope all is well now. 
I have been going back and forth on flavor too. I am not sure which Sophie would like best. She doesn't like peanut butter out of the jar anyway. 

Do you guys know what is in the flavoring? I imagine she would like bacon but if it's real bacon stuff would make me leery, or is there sugar in the maple? Poor Sophie is still, and even more so, very itchy, we went to holistic vet yesterday (7 hour drive!) and her findings were fish, vit a, and a little bit of grass and wheat. She's been on grain free food but have been doing food elimination for a while now (with no results) so I'm extra aware of anything that goes in her mouth.

Did Nutriscan also that should be back this week. She is driving us both nuts with the scratching.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sending you a PM with the number, Dee Dee. 

The medical emergency was on Acadia's side-not mine, but it stopped things there for awhile. She told me that they are now doing the flavored for at shows and not online, and I don't know if that is permanent or temporary. However, she said they are glad to take orders by phone for them.

I did the Nutriscan for Tucker and think it helped me to to figure out the best for him. He is getting Limited ingredient Duck, with a supplement of pro-zymes and is doing well! :-D


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Sending you a PM with the number, Dee Dee.
> 
> The medical emergency was on Acadia's side-not mine, but it stopped things there for awhile. She told me that they are now doing the flavored for at shows and not online, and I don't know if that is permanent or temporary. However, she said they are glad to take orders by phone for them.
> 
> I did the Nutriscan for Tucker and think it helped me to to figure out the best for him. He is getting Limited ingredient Duck, with a supplement of pro-zymes and is doing well! :-D


The Limited Ingredient Duck is what Kodi does best on too!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> The Limited Ingredient Duck is what Kodi does best on too!


What is "limited ingredient duck?" Is this a Duck Dynasty inside joke? :grin2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> What is "limited ingredient duck?" Is this a Duck Dynasty inside joke? :grin2:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Ha! No, it's one Of several limited ingredient formulas that Nature's Variety makes.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

krandall said:


> Ha! No, it's one Of several limited ingredient formulas that Nature's Variety makes.


Tucker's is Limited Ingredient Duck by Primal.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sheri what did the nutriscan show Tucker was allergic to? I hope to have Sophie's back soon this itching is driving us both insane.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

I have never tried greenies from all the vibe that i have heard about them. I however have given Sammy Nyla bone chews and Kongs as well as rawhides which also seem to draw a lot of debate. I think they are good. They seem to keep Sammy busy and with good dental health at least this far. I however think this post is important for people to share their experiences so as we keep learning and knowing what is best.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Tucker's is Limited Ingredient Duck by Primal.


I'll have to look into that one and see what the other ingredients are. A lot of foods contain fish oil, and that's his worst trigger.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Sheri what did the nutriscan show Tucker was allergic to? I hope to have Sophie's back soon this itching is driving us both insane.


Kodi was highest for fish, but also dairy. He didn't show as reactive to beef, which we KNOW he has trouble with, but the vet said that's probably because he's had no exposure to beef for a long time. (Years)


----------



## Momof2pumpkins (Nov 14, 2015)

Do any of you give Himalayan Yak chews? I bought some for Zuzu, but haven't offered them yet. She loves getting her little teeth on her bully stick.

Amazon.com : Himalayan Dog Chew, Mixed Pack (contains 3 pieces) : Pet Snack Treats : Pet Supplies


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Momof2pumpkins said:


> Do any of you give Himalayan Yak chews? I bought some for Zuzu, but haven't offered them yet. She loves getting her little teeth on her bully stick.
> 
> Amazon.com : Himalayan Dog Chew, Mixed Pack (contains 3 pieces) : Pet Snack Treats : Pet Supplies


Kodi used to love them, but unfortunately, he has some food allergies, including dairy. So they are off the list for him now. a great chew treat, though!!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Momof2pumpkins said:


> Do any of you give Himalayan Yak chews?


I purchased some Yak Chews for Ricky. He will chew on them for maybe 10 minutes and then gets bored and walks away. Ricky MUCH prefers bully sticks and Kongs filled with vegetables, bits of ham and cheese, and flavored with a very little p.b. I haven't tried Elk antlers yet, but intend to in the near future now that I know I have to call to get the flavored ones. Can someone please p.m. me their phone number? Gracias.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, the Primal LID Duck that Tucker gets is raw or freeze dried, only, so that wouldn't work for you. It does have Salmon oil in it, which was ok for Tucker, though we have to avoid WHITE FISH, and isn't that interesting?!

Tucker also test OK for beef, which I know from experience gives him diarrhea, but like Kodi, Tucker hasn't had any beef products for about 7 years now. That is probably why he didn't react to the test negatively on it.

Dee Dee, the results for Tucker weren't off the charts on anything, but I think (after dealing with food intolerances with two of my kids,) that it is a cumulative effect of "mild-intermediate" ratings that also matters. His strongest reactions were to chicken, corn, milk, pork, turkey, venison, wheat, white fish, millet, oatmeal. His best proteins are duck, rabbit, and lamb, though from his reactions at home I have been avoiding lamb since that was what I had him on prior to the food intolerance testing and what he was on when his IBD occurred.

It will be interesting to hear what Sohpie's list is! Please be sure to share it.

Popi, the flavored moose antlers from Acadia are the ones we've been talking about on here, is that the number you'd like? I'll PM it to you in case it is. I had a challenge finding it in the first place.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I purchased some Yak Chews for Ricky. He will chew on them for maybe 10 minutes and then gets bored and walks away. Ricky MUCH prefers bully sticks and Kongs filled with vegetables, bits of ham and cheese, and flavored with a very little p.b. I haven't tried Elk antlers yet, but intend to in the near future now that I know I have to call to get the flavored ones. Can someone please p.m. me their phone number? Gracias.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


It's moose antlers you want, not elk. Elk antlers a re VERY hard. I can believe they could break teeth, but they are SO hard, my guys have never shown any interest in them at all.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Momof2pumpkins said:


> Do any of you give Himalayan Yak chews? I bought some for Zuzu, but haven't offered them yet. She loves getting her little teeth on her bully stick.


I got some yak chews for Foxy and she went through the first one pretty quickly but after that one she is not much interested in them.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> It's moose antlers you want, not elk.


Yep, I meant Elk, I mean moose! :fish:

Ricky's Popi


----------

